# NCCER Online apprentice Level 2



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Might be cutting it close this semester but check into central wyoming college electrical apprenticeship program. I believe your doing this on your own? Getting ready to start my third year. Online based on the nccer books but you have a teacher and weekly quizzes/assignments. Tuition is only a few hundred bucks. A community College closer to you may have something similar.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

With most classes of this type the assumption is you spend 3 hours on homework for every hour of class time. Sometimes more.

The thing with AC is you are working in two systems simultaneously, real and reactive. It’s very easy in complex numbers but if you haven’t had that math before it’s a royal pain. And if you have you forget it all because it has no obvious practical purpose.

In AC things get more complex. Ohms law becomes Eli the iceman. P=VI in DC but P=VI x pf in AC. Trust me you will use it all the time with certain things like power and transformers.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Yeah I found a good series to learn it with. Youtube can be annoying but sure is useful sometimes. Dave Gordon uploaded a whole series called AC theory 2, which seems to be right what I need, or close to it.


----------

